# Im hurting my dogs feelings~



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

So yesterday i took both Cesar and my sisters poodle out to play on the track off lead in the snow the weather was nice and no one needed a coat it was snowing but not windy or cold the dogs had a blast running through the fresh snow.

the track is right in the middle of downtown fenced in and in site of lots of people sometimes people walk up to the fence and watch the dogs and i dont mind sometimes we go and meet them and talk to them for a little while.

well while the dogs were running around having a blast Cesar not paying any attention ran smack into the fence and bounced off he was fine i swear hes the most clumsy dog ive ever seen but hes tough doesnt even faze him when he smacks his face against the wall (which he does on a daily basis)

i started laughing becuase i thought it was hillarious and said "oh Cesar you Moron! c'mon you dumbell!" well a lady walking past the fence had heard me and said 

"Thats real nice! some dog lover YOU are!" i just straightend up and looked at her and go "huh?"
she goes
"calling your dogs mean spirited names like that! your hurting there feelings when you do that you know"
im jsut like
"uh hes not a person you do realize that dont you?"
she said
"they understand what it means THEY KNOW"

i jsut started laughing if Cesar was really heartbroken over my callign him a moron i doubt he would have ran over to me all wiggle waggley good greif i could only imagine if she had ever heard me call him some of the other names i use for him at home! like when im really annoyed with him and call him a little "rooster" (you know what i mean starts with a C) head!
jeez if really didnt like my dog i wouldnt make SURE he gets the physical and mental excersize he needs everyday i would just ignore him i would also keep him locked up all the time instead of taking him everywhere with me i swear this dog has not been left alone without me but maybe 3 times in the 9 months ive owned him.
anyways jsut thought it was hillarious how dogs can apperantly understand the names we call them.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I call my B.T's silly names all the time..They do some crazy things that make me laugh!


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh geez, lol. My dogs get called things like poophead or sh*thead, or worse quite often .. dogs know "tone". I can say "bad dog, who pooped in the house?" and both of my boys will wag their tails and wiggle. And honestly, if one of them poops or pees that's just the way it is. They would prefer not to, and so would I. Found a puddle in the carpet this morning. Power was off so I slept in. Pulled out the green machine and it's good as new.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

haha - people who think their dogs are people also usually end up with neurotic, nutso overly spoiled dogs. That woman is the real moron.

My husband cracks me up sometimes - if i curse he will cover Snorkels' ears and tell me she shouldn't be hearing that.

I tell him she knows a boatload more curse words than I do and she uses every one when supper is late.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

HAHA! thats too funny xellil! but its true! dogs dont understan what we say unless we connect the word to a meaning for them like a certian treat or toy or trip or somthing but even then you can use anyword you want to use if i used to word crap everytime i fed my dog a piece of chicken the dog would get excited and happy everytime it heard someone say "Crap"
woudlnt that be funny though "Cesar come get a piece of crap!" and he would happily run to recieve it!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> HAHA! thats too funny xellil! but its true! dogs dont understan what we say unless we connect the word to a meaning for them like a certian treat or toy or trip or somthing but even then you can use anyword you want to use if i used to word crap everytime i fed my dog a piece of chicken the dog would get excited and happy everytime it heard someone say "Crap"
> woudlnt that be funny though "Cesar come get a piece of crap!" and he would happily run to recieve it!


Oh yes. I was soooo tempted when I first starting training Rebel to teach him s*it instead of sit. I mean, we don't say "no" to him - we say "ought." So that got me thinking. We could just make up our own dog language.

I am not normally a crude person so my cooler head prevailed and I didn't do it, but some days I just want to say "S*IT Rebel S*IT!"


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh dear, well, Mollie's 'show' name is 'Mollie the Moron'. Maybe its just as well she's not a pedigree show dog because that's totally my sense of humour. I've had people say things along the same lines actually. Hell, I feel like a moron myself trying to explain to them that, well what I said is true, and really, it's not what you say, it's how you say it. 
It's like teaching her to 'have a poo', it was all I could do not to teach her by saying 'have a $hit', but that would have gone down like a brick $hithouse if my husbands mother heard me saying that.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

My dogs get called some pretty bad names on occasion. Dude seems to think his name is "Come HERE, dammit!". Buck will now answer to s*ithead and sometimes, at the dog park, it takes everything in me to not use those things. 

They don't know what it means. I try not to use those words in public but regardless of where I am at, they STILL don't understand what it means.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

HAHA dude and bucks mamma!
im just a crude obnoxious talker in general no one is safe from my name calling but its all in good spirt.

i call my own mom a wh*re on occassion just jokeingly or once this creepy man was hitting on her while i was in another aisle i knew she was trying to avoid him and when i seen him following her talking to her i came up and put my arm around her and told the guy
"you talkin to MY b*tch? huh? cause shes MY b*tch and i evr see you lay a finger on her ill shoot you" (i was wearing flannel,torn jeans and a bandana with very black eye makeup) he seemed quite uncomfortable and has avoid her and US in the public since.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I married a sailor... Hahaha. They REALLY don't call it "the mouth of a sailor" without reason! Hahahahaha! I grew up in the house with my two little brothers so I kept the cussing down to an absolute minimum. Being around marines and sailors has thrown all of that out the window. I'm really only bad at home. I can be out in public without being an embarrassment. Growing up with little brothers I understand where parents stand. I wouldn't want my kids hearing all of that either so I do my best NOT to be the one to expose their virgin ears to it. Haha.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh geeze. THEY KNOW, do they? Lmao. If my dog can't even figure out what the hell "come" means at any instance, I'm pretty sure they also won't understand "damn you, get your a** over here you dipsh*t!" 
And my dogs names are frequently
Dammit Annie
Dammit mousse
Dammit zailey
Dammit Braxton (ok, this one is RARE and usually means he's trailing me to close and I step on him)
Dammit timber
Dammit kola
Dammit griffin.

My favorite word is dammit, dammit, dammit, IMO, is simply not a 'bad word' but I guess I can be pretty crude. Sometimes the only word that will do a situation justice is some variation of a little four letter word starting with f that rhymes with truck. 

My dogs must have really low self esteem and hate me.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Dammit Buck is a very common one in this house from both of us. It's usually me but quite often I here "Dammit Buck!" from another room of the house. I didn't realize just how often that one happens here...


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

dusty seems to come to " dumb*ss" better then her own name. thankfully no one has tried to tell me off about it. maybe because I say it sweetly, no one can tell me she picks up on the bad tone or whatever. the people at the dog park just laugh.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

tricia beaver said:


> dusty seems to come to " dumb*ss" better then her own name. thankfully no one has tried to tell me off about it. maybe because I say it sweetly, no one can tell me she picks up on the bad tone or whatever. the people at the dog park just laugh.


The people at your dog park aren't morons


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah..whenver I call Phineas "sh*thead" his tail starts wagging in the most mischievous way...


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Tuffy got "little f**ker" a few months ago. Walking past the Husky across the street. The owner had him sit and we walked by. My boys went ahead a bit, I stopped and greeted the dog. Let him sniff me, gave him a pet .. suddenly Tuffy comes walking back nonchalantly and jumps the Husky. Tuffy doesn't bite, just snarls and corrects. 17 pound Tuffy. Husky just sat there not knowing he was in a fight. I pinned Tuffy and before I knew it the words came out.


----------

